# Acer Aspire 5738ZG si spegne durante emerge

## Nio84

Salve , stavo emergendo una trentina di pacchetti  dopo aver dato :

```
emerge -DNu world 
```

(a parte il fatto che ci mette piu di un ora) ad un certo punto mentre emergeva , ho iniziato a vedere cose del tipo :

*stopping questo 

*stopping quest'altro

  e il computer si è spento da solo .........Ho notato che era parecchio caldo il calore si sentiva dalla tastiera e dal toucpad ....

non è la prima volta che succede quando deve emergere tanti pacchetti ........... vi posto il make.conf 

```

####################---make.conf---###########################

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac aalib acl alsa audiofile bluetooth kde cdr dvd dbus crypt cups dri seamonkey scanner qt4 win32codecs wifi vorbis"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard gpm  mouse evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

LINGUAS="it"

FEATURES="ccache parallel-fetch userfetch"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

----------

## k01

probabilmente si spegne proprio per l'eccessivo surriscaldamento, e dovrebbe essere qualche opzione gestita a livello del bios. cercare di forzarlo a rimanere acceso con sto caldo non gli fa sicuramente bene, potresti provare a comprare una di quelle basi ventilate che lo raffreddino un po', il nome preciso al momento mi sfugge XD

----------

## oRDeX

se esce stopping questo e quell'altro a me sembra più qualcosa di controllato dal sistema che dal bios.

Che DE usi? che sia qualche applicativo desktpo che ha i suoi critical point e ti manda in spegnimento al raggiungimento della temperatura limite?

----------

## Nio84

Sono in fase di installazione , non ho neanche X al momento..........

Poi boh per aprire pagine qui sul forum ci vuole 3 ore mi dà sempre connection timeout....

----------

## pierino_89

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> se esce stopping questo e quell'altro a me sembra più qualcosa di controllato dal sistema che dal bios.

 

Magari superata una certa soglia invia il segnale acpi di poweroff, e pochi gradi dopo stacca di brutto.

Se hai una cpu che supporta lo scaling, potresti forzarla sulla frequenza più bassa con cpufreq-set.

----------

## Nio84

Non ci sono programmi sotto gentoo (non ricordo il nome tecnico) che aumentano la velocità delle ventole?

Comq ho risolto risparmiando Flag USE in make.conf e togliendo opzioni come -fomit-frame-pointer ccache fetchuser e parallel-fetch ...

Probabilmente stressavano troppo la CPU

----------

## pierino_89

Le ventole girano già a manetta di predefinito, o comunque in base alla temperatura. Comunque dovrebbe esserci qualcosa, forse con lm-sensors.

----------

## djinnZ

secondo i casi.

Per alcuni vecchi AMD c'è un programma che modifica il profilo energetico predefinito e di conseguenza la gestione delle ventole mentre cpufreq non ottiene nulla, non so perchè.

verifica la configurazione del kernel ed i moduli della gestione energetica che vengono caricati.

che -f-omit-frame-pointer stressi la CPU mi torna molto strano.

verificare che il dissipatore non sia sozzo...

----------

## Nio84

Ho un portatile....quasi nuovo...l'ho aspirato tutto ...l' ho pulito ma nada non posso andare avanti con l'istallazione di gentoo perchè quando emerge piu di 3 o 4 pacchetti...il pc si spegne dopo un po' ....

A proposito è naturale che ci metta  20 min per emergere 4 pacchetti?

Il mio processore è un intel T4300...non ho capito bene dove devo guardare nel kernel....comunque questo problema me lo dava sia con il kernel del pc che con quello fatto da me con genkernel ........

La prima volta che installai gentoo 1 setrimana fa..... non dava questi problemi ......

----------

## pierino_89

Dipende dai pacchetti, tipo gcc da solo può metterci 2 ore tranquillamente.

----------

## Zizo

Se effettivamente si tratta di un problema di surriscaldamento potresti provare a settare

```
MAKEOPTS="-j1"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="20" 
```

nel tuo make.conf, così da limitare l'uso del processore al minimo ed eventualmente lasciarlo ad altri programmi che ne hanno bisogno.

Inoltre ti consiglio di disabilitare ccache, in quanto già fa poco o niente su un pc con disco fisso da 7200rpm, su un portatile fa solo peggio e rallenta la compilazione.

Puoi farlo levando la voce "ccache" da "FEATURES".

----------

## Nio84

Si si infatti ho tolto parallel-fetch ccache -fomit-frame-pointer ma continua a farlo di nuovo ..... comunque ora provo settando quei valori

----------

## Zizo

"parallel-fetch" e "-fomit-frame-pointer" non influiscono minimamente nell'uso del processore, rimettili pure (anzi, con il secondo forse i tempi si allungano).

"ccache" influisce principalmente sul disco.

Con le opzioni che ti ho fornito prima i tempi si allungano di parecchio, ma almeno non hai la cpu al 100%

----------

## Nio84

Si spegne lo stesso

----------

## Zizo

Allora mi sa proprio che il surriscaldamento non c'entra gran che. Posta in un sito tipo http://pastebin.com/ il file "/var/log/messages"

----------

## oRDeX

Comunque sia con lm_sensors potresti guardare i valori della temperatura mentre compili, così almeno ti rendi conto se possiamo davvero eliminare questo problema..

----------

## djinnZ

Non è che sia l'HD a mandare a fuoco il sistema? Prova ad agire sull'I/O nice.

----------

## Nio84

Allora nel kernel ho settato built-in tutte le features che parlavano di risparmio energetico , frequence scaling e ho settato userspace invece di performance .

Ho provato a emergere cpufreq ma mi dice che non c'è nessun ebuild .....forse perche sono in fase di installazione e non ho X ancora... 

 *Quote:*   

> Prova ad agire sull'I/O nice

 

emmm sarebbe a dire? Scusate l'ignoranza

tra due min vi posto quei logs....

----------

## oRDeX

io, prima di fare modifiche a tutto, installerei lm-sensors e hddtemp e monitorerei le temperature delle componenti per esser certo che sia questo il problema...è inutile andare avanti a tentativi..

----------

## Nio84

http://pastebin.com/3zYXx9tN

----------

## Zizo

Ehhh, ritiro tutto, calduccio la dentro:

```
Jul  2 22:05:10 Athena kernel: CPU1: Temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 1)

Jul  2 22:05:10 Athena kernel: Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

Jul  2 22:05:10 Athena kernel: CPU1: Temperature/speed normal

Jul  2 22:05:12 Athena kernel: Critical temperature reached (103 C), shutting down.

Jul  2 22:05:12 Athena kernel: Critical temperature reached (103 C), shutting down.
```

E si ripete per 7 volte, quindi 8 in totale se non ho contato male.

P.S.: Grigliatina?!  :Wink: 

----------

## Nio84

Ah ok..... e quindi che faccio?   :Crying or Very sad:  mica posso mettere il pc in frigo mentre emerge!   :Very Happy: 

EDIT: 

 *Quote:*   

>  installerei lm-sensors e hddtemp

 

Si ora provo.........sempre che non si spenga prima

----------

## Zizo

Per raggiungere temperature così alte dopo appena pochi minuti mi sa proprio che c'è un problema hardware, o il sensore è sbagliato.

Partiamo dalla meno drammatica: lo fai lavorare un bel po', cerca di non farlo spegnere di nuovo, poi lo riavvii e vai nel bios, dovresti avere (non è detto) una sezione che ti informa della temperatura della cpu.

Se anche quella segna valori elevati allora buona fortuna, perchè le cause che generalmente portano a temperature così alte possono essere molte, dalla banale rottura della ventola, al distaccamento del dissipatore, alla rottura del processore (es.: cpu crepate che scaldano come stufe) solo per citare le più comuni.

Non è il discorso di metterlo in frigo per emerge, è che non è saggio utilizzare un pc in quelle condizioni.

----------

## Nio84

Emerso hddtemp ,(non sn riuscito a capire come funziona)  lm-sensors dice che non ci sono ebuild.....

P.S con windows non da nessun problema....

Il bios non mi dice un tubo se non il nome della cpu e ste cose qui....

Il computer ha un anno.....secondo voi la garanzia copre sti danni?

----------

## k01

da root:

```
 hddtemp /dev/sda
```

i pacchetti si possono cercare con emerge -s nomepacchetto, il nome giusto è sys-apps/lm_sensors

ma windows non succede niente nemmeno quando è sotto sforzo per lunghi periodi? se lasci il computer acceso a far nulla penso che neanche gentoo si spenga

----------

## ago

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> i pacchetti si possono cercare con emerge -s nomepacchetto

 

ma anche eix -s  :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## Zizo

Se il problema c'è ed è fisico la garanzia lo copre.

Per windows prova a simulare il carico di sistema che genera emerge, che non è assolutamente da poco: scarica RealTemp per tenere d'occhio le temperature e Intel Burn Test o OCCT per mettere la cpu sotto stress. Se le temperature salgono troppo ferma tutto  :Wink: 

----------

## Nio84

Stanotte ho provato a lasciare sotto windows ...wmp con un film in modalità repeat , emule acceso e un trasferimento file di 180 GB....

Non ha battuto ciglio stamane era acceso ....caldo ..ma non rovente come con gentoo

Tra l'altro mi chiedo se mando via il computer con l assistenza della Acer e non ha nulla....mi faranno pagare?

----------

## Zizo

 *Neo84 wrote:*   

> wmp con un film in modalità repeat , emule acceso e un trasferimento file di 180 GB

 

Sei parecchio lontano dal carico generato da emerge, che utilizza cpu al massimo, nonchè ram e disco fisso in modo massiccio.

Utilizza i programmi che ti ho indicato nel massaggio precedente. Se è un problema hardware salta fuori nel giro di pochi minuti.

----------

## Nio84

Mah ho scaricato realtemp e prime95 ............sono 25 minuti che è li' ....temperatura non piu di 82 °C

----------

## ago

 *Nio84 wrote:*   

> Mah ho scaricato realtemp e prime95 ............sono 25 minuti che è li' ....temperatura non piu di 82 °C

 

se vuoi meti una bistecca che te la cuoce  :Very Happy:  LOL

Cmq (ovviamente cambia da hw ad hw) da me sta sempre intorno ai 55°, quando compila al max arriva a 70

----------

## Nio84

ops allora forse è meglio se lo stoppo .........  :Shocked: 

Non so dove avevo letto che i processori reststono nel calcolo anche dopo 100 C evidentemente era na bufala...... 

Quindi è arrivato a 83 per cui è assodato che il processore ha dei problemi hardware giusto?

----------

## ago

sei sicuro che la ventola faccia il suo lavoro?

----------

## Nio84

Mi rincresce dare risposte imbarazzanti di questo genere ma......:

La ventola so che c'è ma non l ho mai sentita un granchè ....si in effetti è molto silenzioso sto portatile

----------

## ago

fai fare una controllata a chi si occupa di hardware  :Wink: 

----------

## Zizo

82/83 gradi sono troppi. Il processore regge anche, è tutto il resto che si cola  :Smile: 

Hai per caso delle deformazioni sulla plastica? Se no sei fortunato.

Se non la senti molto allora sarà la ventola, dovresti avere una fessura laterale da dove fuoriesce aria calda. Ora non dico che dovrebbe essere un phon, ma dovresti avvertire chiaramente aria calda che esce, tanto che tenere il braccio davanti a tale fessura normalmente è fastidioso.

----------

## Nio84

c'è uno sbocco per l aria calda ma è piccolissimo ....a cose normali si sente il calore ma non l aria che esce....come cavolo l'hanno progettato sto portatile.   :Shocked: 

----------

## Zizo

Normalmente non senti aria, ma mentre è sotto carico?

EDIT: Ho fatto un po' di ricerche:

Molti Acer Aspire, tra cui il modello da te usato, hanno problemi con la temperatura. Per arginare la cosa Acer ha rilasciato un aggiornamento del bios. Inoltre ho letto di un utente che ha il tuo stesso portatile con temperature come le tue, ed era perchè assemblato male e la ventola non girava.

Con un qualche programma prova a verificare la velocità delle ventole. Se è a zero allora il problema è quello, altrimenti prova con l'aggiornamento bios, tenendo sempre presente che può essere rischioso.

----------

## djinnZ

Molto rischioso, come aggiornamento quello del bios.

Alla acer sino a non molto tempo fa non riconoscevano lecito installare linux. Quindi occhio a quel che dici.

Prova a ridurre l'ionice (è l'altra variabile oltre a portage_niceness che controlla la priorità di esecuzione di emerge e delle compilazioni ma rispetto all'attività sul disco rigido, ora non ti posso dire il nome esatto ma spero che gli altri vogliano intervenire) perchè anche l'HD può esser fonte di problemi e per monitorarlo è meglio se usi smartd piuttosto che hddtemp, visto che non hai problemi di crash.

Ti dico questo perché gli HD prossimi a passare a miglior vita (ed in particolare nei casi di "mortalità infantile") hanno la caratteristica di scaldare troppo.

In un desktop è più facile capirlo perché lo spazio è parecchio ed il surriscaldamento non si ripercuote su tutto il sistema come nei portatili.

Se tra i sensori c'è quello che gestisce la temperatura MB te ne accorgi perché HD, MB e CPU salgono di temperatura con la stessa cadenza.

Nel caso lo mandi in assistenza ho sentito diverse strane storie sul modo di procedere quindi verifica che ti sia effettivamente cambiato e lamenta blocchi generici al winzozz con impossibilità a riconoscere il disco al riavvio.

----------

## Nio84

Grazie dei consigli ....Vabbe gentoo la tolgo prima di mandarglielo .....poi alle lamentele ci penso io... sto portatile non mi è mai piaciuto come funzionava ...

tra hp e acer non saprei a chi fare lo scalpo per prima!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Zizo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Molto rischioso, come aggiornamento quello del bios.
> 
> Alla acer sino a non molto tempo fa non riconoscevano lecito installare linux. Quindi occhio a quel che dici.

 

È già stato specificato che l'aggiornamento del bios è un operazione potenzialmente pericolosa.

Per la garanzia nessuno qui ne ha parlato, ad eccezione dell'interessato che chiedeva se un difetto alla ventola/cpu potesse essere coperto.

Poi a dire il vero ho sentito di persone che hanno dovuto formattare linux in favore di windows perchè altrimenti non passava in garanzia, ho solo evitato di scriverlo dato che non ho mai approfondito la questione.

----------

## djinnZ

per molto rischioso intendo che rischi seriamente di scaricare l'aggiornamento sbagliato od un download incompleto (ho un acer bruciato per questo motivo ma non andiamo troppo OT a parlare di tecnici cretini e siti ftp del piffero), per questo lo ho ribadito.

Per quanto riguarda la questione garanzia... basta cercare un vecchio thread sul recupero degli HD e l'approccio terrificante ivi riportato, ma non è solo con acer, anche per la sostituzione di un vaio (di quelli che cuociono la scheda grafica ed è stata estesa a 5 anni la garanzia specifica) mi è stato chiesto se per caso non uso linux.

Dal tempo del kernel che bruciava i masterizzatori hanno una ragione in più per scocciare.

Per l'HD il buon senso vorrebbe la possibilità di trattenerlo a tutela dei dati contenuti ma anche li l'esimio illustrissimo sommo solone cattedratico si è pronunciato a riempire il vuoto dispositivo annunziando al volgo che basta un impegno scritto a risolvere il problema.

Se poi in assistenza ti si fregano la password per il conto bancario problema tuo, fagli causa.

Ad oggi nessuno me lo ha consentito (e per lavoro ho dati sensibili sul portatile).

----------

## matthew_s

Stesso problema anche io con gentoo e anche con funtoo temperature che arrivano anche a 90 gradi se compilo e 70 senza far nulla.

Con grandissima delusione ho installato kubuntu, e nn c'era più questo problema ho raggiunto massimo 66 gradi che poi scendono a 55 circa se lascio il pc per qualche minuto tranquillo.

Qualche problema in gentoo c'e'.... vi posso dare un informazione in più io ho un Ati hd3470 e non mi funzionava bene il dri e dri2 non riconosceva i moduli e quindi faceva l'accelerazione via software, tutto questo con il driver ufficiale ati 10.6 mentre per l'hard disk non superava i 52 gradi.

Credo che ci riproverò con gentoo pero' è deludente avere di questi problemi

Io ho un vaio sr21m

----------

## federico89

ho lo stesso pc e lo stesso problema, sopravvenuto circa un anno fa in seguito ad un emerge world. Sicuramente è un problema software, dovuto a qualche impostazione errata nel kernel o nei programmi che gestiscono l'hardware e che si presenta anche usando la distro live. Non ho mai problemi invece usando windows, nemmeno sotto stress e con 40 gradi all'ombra. Tra il catastrofico world e la situazione precedente non ho cambiato le opzioni del make.conf, quindi non è dovuto alle opzioni stesse, anche se non escludo che cambiarle possa aiutare almeno a fare un'analisi. Purtroppo causa vari e troppi impegni non avuto tempo di determinarne la causa precisa e di risolverlo; un metodo che penso funzioni sia quello di procurarsi un kernel già compilato con le opzioni minime (cioè non votato all'efficienza) e crearsene poi uno nuovo cambiando una alla volta le opzioni critiche (gestione cpu e memoria).

----------

